# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Scaricare nel pc xml fattura elettronica

## studioilfisco

Salve 
Mi è stato consigliato di scaricare e salvare nel pc gli xml delle fatture elettroniche dal sito fiscoonline per le fatture passive ricevute dai fornitori. 
Vorrei sapere se è consigliabile effettuare questa operazione, preciso che ho aderito alla conservazione e consultazione delle fatture elettroniche su fiscoonline. 
Sono un contribuente forfettario e continuo ad emettere fatture attive cartacee. 
Saluti

----------


## Franco_Negro

> Salve 
> Mi è stato consigliato di scaricare e salvare nel pc gli xml delle fatture elettroniche dal sito fiscoonline per le fatture passive ricevute dai fornitori. 
> Vorrei sapere se è consigliabile effettuare questa operazione, preciso che ho aderito alla conservazione e consultazione delle fatture elettroniche su fiscoonline. 
> Sono un contribuente forfettario e continuo ad emettere fatture attive cartacee. 
> Saluti

  Se le serve per la propria contabilità interna avere una copia sul pc locale delle proprie fatture, perchè no. 
Sicuramente la conservazione sostitutiva è una garanzia di non perdita dati. Pero' non possiamo sapere cosa ci riserva il futuro, se la conservazione divenisse troppo onerosa per l'AdE e proponessero un servizio a pagamento in funzione delle consultazioni richieste, avere una copia a costo zero non dispiacerebbe.

----------

